# Re-using Gift Wrap



## debodun (Oct 13, 2018)

What's your feeling about people that re-use wrapping paper?

1) I applaud their environmental consciousness and economic thrift

2) cheapos!

3) somewhere in between


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2018)

Well somewhere in between. I will re-use gift wrap if it was expensive and in good condition when I took it off the gift I received..why waste more trees for no good reason?


----------



## dkay (Oct 13, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Well somewhere in between. I will re-use gift wrap if it was expensive and in good condition when I took it off the gift I received..why waste more trees for no good reason?



I agree.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Ditto. Somewhere in between . 
I will use nice decorative bags and foils over; bows, ribbons. 
Anything that’s in great condition. Anything creased and crinkled gets chucked. 

Some people can go overboard frugal. There was a show on television once about the most frugal people and it was eye opening.


----------



## Wren (Oct 13, 2018)

I re-use wrapping paper if it’s in good condition but wouldn’t go to the extent of ironing it.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 13, 2018)

I agree with reusing gift wrap if it looks and smells fresh.

These days when I need to present a gift I head for the local dollar store and buy a gift bag.  

No tape, no bow, no wrapping, no leftovers, no hassle!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 13, 2018)

I reuse gift paper also but like Aunt Bea I  go to the dollar store for gift bags. So easy to use and great for odd shaped gifts.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Ditto. Somewhere in between .
> I will use nice decorative bags and foils over; bows, ribbons.
> Anything that’s in great condition. Anything creased and crinkled gets chucked.
> 
> Some people can go overboard frugal. There was a show on television once about the most frugal people and it was eye opening.



The show was Extreme Cheapskates.  Don't know if it's still on.
Some of the stories were jaw-dropping.
Those people were not poor, just CHEAP and sometimes nasty.

Anyway, I usually use a nice gift bag, either one I have or dollar stores have nice ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 13, 2018)

Somewhere in between.  I guess if the wrap was really special and not wrinkled or used looking, I might reuse it for a smaller gift down the road.  Like some others, I've just been getting gift bags at the dollar store when needed, saves a lot of time and energy.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 13, 2018)

My lady uses gift bags from the dollar store.
Recycling is never the issue.
How many times they can be used, is the mystery.


Me?

I just use the bag it came in, or go get the gift from another room, hand it to them.

Guess I'm the cheapest skate of all.


----------



## Wren (Oct 13, 2018)

I use gift bags and sometimes line them with a sheet of tissue paper


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> The show was Extreme Cheapskates.  Don't know if it's still on.
> Some of the stories were jaw-dropping.
> Those people were not poor, just CHEAP and sometimes nasty.
> 
> Anyway, I usually use a nice gift bag, either one I have or dollar stores have nice ones.



That was it AC. Some stories were jaw dropping? 
I found ALL stories jaw dropping. They were incredibly cheap. One couple were rummage through dumpsters looking for food to cook for their families. Another would urinate in bottles to save in flushing the toilet. It was nasty and made me sooo glad I am NOT cheap in the least. 

Gift bags ftom the $ store. It doesn’t get any better than that. Smart people here.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 13, 2018)

Wren said:


> I use gift bags and sometimes line them with a sheet of tissue paper
> View attachment 57901



Thats it. :clap: Matching tissue paper, a nice card for a couple of dollars. Well worth it and very presentable. You bet.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 13, 2018)

@ Wren - beautiful gift bag & tissue. 

@ Keesha - okay, ALL were jaw dropping. Made me go EEEWWW.  :yuk:


----------



## terry123 (Oct 14, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Somewhere in between.  I guess if the wrap was really special and not wrinkled or used looking, I might reuse it for a smaller gift down the road.  Like some others, I've just been getting gift bags at the dollar store when needed, saves a lot of time and energy.


Same here!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 14, 2018)

1) I applaud their environmental consciousness and economic thrift

I'm always out of it.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Oct 14, 2018)

I'm with the rest of you.If the wrapping looks good,I'll re use it.
I love going to the dollar stores,their bags are always decorative no matter what the occasion  Sue


----------

